# who makes clean affodable 2ch amps these days?



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking for affordable amp options for hlcd, new current amps......


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Seems like every1 went to class d amps, alpine, jl, zed and really hard to find a small 2 ch which used to be all that you could find. Im thinking about trying the jl jx360/2 for the horns..... its entry level class a/b but it is a 2ch a/b from a solid company. Looks like the closest thing I could find.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

check out the JL XD and HD amps. Dont get hung up on class AB vs Class D. the JL amps are awesome.
I run Hd900/5 on my horns and its on par or even slightly better than Mosconi AS, Genesis and other amps I have run


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

To be honest you won't hear a difference between almost any amp. Realistically most amps will do 5hz-20khz within half a decibel. Get the most for your money, buy reliable and with the power you need.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Affordable? 

PPI phantom series.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I have an old soundstream SA120 on my horns. Class A/B, low noise and sounds amazing. even with only 30 watts on tap for the horns, the gain is all the way down. you just dont need much power for horns to get stupid loud.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

No1 has perhaps tried the massives have they? Reviews are saying the newer bx (class d) are a lot cleaner than the nx (ab). Prob run the bx on mids and subs but looking at other possibilitys on horns.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

a specialty amp that has 20 watts of Class A circuit, along with 2 channels of mid bass AB, and a nice fat Class D or G/H for the sub would be a nice shot.

I figure 150W/ch @ 4 ohms is enough for a satisfying 1000 hz and down, and the Class D could go 500W @ 4 ohms.

or, you could do a boosted rail, mid bass section, with a Class A horn section, on a 4 channel and make it small. The heat from the Class A section would raise the thermal set point but the extra efficiency from the boosted rail could offset, and leave you with an amp the size of a regular 50W/ch AB sizing, say 10" X 8" X 1.75" high.. and puts out 20W X 2 @ 4 or 8 ohms of class A, and 150W X 2 of 4 or 8 ohm boosted rail.


now that would be something.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Agreed, I run a XD 600/6 on mine. 75x2 to the horns and 200x2 to the midbasses.

Sounds fantastic. 



Mic10is said:


> check out the JL XD and HD amps. Dont get hung up on class AB vs Class D. the JL amps are awesome.
> I run Hd900/5 on my horns and its on par or even slightly better than Mosconi AS, Genesis and other amps I have run


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Take a look at Clarion's new XC series (the XC6210 in particular), pASMAG reviewed it's bigger brother the XC6410 and it came out looking real good.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I have some Genesis Profile 2 that I need to sell. small compact amps with lots of clean power for the horns.
Check the Classified


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

pioneer prs-d800 125x2? clean amp,super cheap last i looked 150.00 sonic electronics,somebody on this board did a review and someone also is using one on their horns on this forum.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys for your help.... class d about the only way to go now it looks like. 

Jl xd's dont have quite enough on the sw channel. ... using 1 4ohm.

The hd900/5 looks promising if its enough on the midbass..... going ported so it may be.

The pioneer prs-800d looks to be friggin awesome. ..... I love the no xover like a modded amp lol. However the reviews are claiming noisy but still i would like to try 3 of these.

I still may try the new massive bx2 and Im going to revisit the pdxv9.... if I go down to 100w on my mids which I hate to and go with a class d anyway then the pdx may be an affordable option. Anyway, thanks for your input!


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

>However the reviews are claiming noisy 

link ?

I have them running my horns and as mono blocks running my 8" mids. No noise - music fades away to nothingness with no hiss. Very happy with these little Pioneer amps.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Its a thread on here somewhere. I did a search for d800 and it came up.


----------



## 1metal1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry folks but I had to bring this thread back from the dead. As I have just purchased a set of ID CD1 pro compression drivers from a forum member here. 

I've been in the market searching for a good amp and have my eye on a nice SQ one (Zapco C2K 2.0x), but am wondering if 25 watts X 2 @ 4 ohms is going to be enough to make these horns shine. 

On class A/B design, what would be the absolute lowest power rating you would use? I do understand the high sensitivity and low power requirements, but I've never used HLCD in car audio before. I don't want to spend much, but will buy a good SQ amp within reason.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

As much as i believe you dont need much power on horns to get loud. 12 watts might pushing it

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## 1metal1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hmmmm. . .I forgot that they were 8 ohmers. Well, that amp is out of the question then. Never used Zapco, but I would be willing to bet they put out more than rated power, but this may still be too little.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

If you can find an Arc SE2075 for a good price then I'd go with that one 

The power the SE series put out is clean and noiseless IME. 

Kelvin


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

1metal1 said:


> Sorry folks but I had to bring this thread back from the dead. As I have just purchased a set of ID CD1 pro compression drivers from a forum member here.
> 
> I've been in the market searching for a good amp and have my eye on a nice SQ one (Zapco C2K 2.0x), but am wondering if 25 watts X 2 @ 4 ohms is going to be enough to make these horns shine.
> 
> On class A/B design, what would be the absolute lowest power rating you would use? I do understand the high sensitivity and low power requirements, but I've never used HLCD in car audio before. I don't want to spend much, but will buy a good SQ amp within reason.


FYi 15 watts will make most people perfectly happy.

I believe the C2K 2.0 is rated 50 x 2 @ 4 ohms so it's more than enough as the power will be 60% of that at 8 ohms or 30 watts.


----------



## 1metal1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Krikey!! I must be losing my mind.

Eric, you are right. I was thinking of the model just under that! 

Also, there just happens to be an Arc SE 2075 for sale on ebay right now!


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

Im using an Arc SE 2150 on my fullsize horns and they sound nice and clean!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Eric Stevens said:


> FYi 15 watts will make most people perfectly happy.
> 
> I believe the C2K 2.0 is rated 50 x 2 @ 4 ohms so it's more than enough as the power will be 60% of that at 8 ohms or 30 watts.


^^^ agree. 30 watts will rip your head off.

maybe I am just hung up on numbers, lol. 15 watts just seems like too little to my mind. (even if math would say that you will never get much above 2-3 watts most of the time, lol.)


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

minbari said:


> maybe I am just hung up on numbers, lol. 15 watts just seems like too little to my mind. (even if math would say that you will never get much above 2-3 watts most of the time, lol.)


I am the same way, i would have a hard time buying an amplfier that was only 15 watts a channel even when I know it will meets my normal needs 

I am the typical too much is just right with power type.

Eric


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

Im gonna try ct sounds. Thats the audio technix thing. I have a sub amp on the way and Im gonna be ordering the 125.2


----------

